# one born every minute ch 4 Tues



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Anyone watching this at the moment,

http://lifebegins.channel4.com/?cntsrc=one-born-every-minute

I would have killed the first husband if it was mine!!!!


----------



## Victoria-Helen (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes i am, he would have left the room for sure! Now he is locking her in the toilet!! How horrible!


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

He's beyond belief.!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

and can you believe he is a policeman, bless the poor lady who has just had a c section


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

and I'm not sure about the grown up son looking on


----------



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Watched it
Husband an ar*e, grown up son
I had 2 sections and felt every minute for the young girl.....

sarah


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

husband from hell yet i suppose that was just there way, i have warned mine not to be anything like that lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

DP and I have just watched this and cannot believe how uninterested and unsupportive the 2 fathers were    
I had DS at home and DP was wonderful every step of the way. We are hoping for another home birth and the programme has certainly instilled that desire further. I am looking forward to next weeks episode when I hope we will see the beautiful water birth that we saw a clip of. I blubbed through most of it anyway   especially when the young girl met her baby. I think her husband was mute   an the other husband was just a [email protected]#t!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

totally agree with the first husband being a dick. I wish she'd locked him in the bathroom.  Maybe he didn't want the baby, and my donor's partner said that the son was as camp as Christmas, it was for the Midwife to say move to the other end of the bed!

I felt so sorry for the young mum, I think that the Dad was probably shell shocked, and they really should have said what was wrong with the baby and how he was doing now after surgery.

Next week could be intersting with the lady snapping at the DP/DH for pacing in the room!! The midwives did come across as cold and so much for one to one care throughout labour.


----------



## Cazne (Jul 19, 2009)

I watched it - I was glued to it!  Really emotionally charged too.  I think the men were all in shock!  Can't believe how useless they were.  

Weren't the midwives inspirational?

Cazne xxx


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

I think if my dh had been like that I would have slapped him and blamed the gas and air. lucky for me he wasn't


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would have punched him and not blamed the gas and air lol

i think men must feel very helpless and it cant be easy for them seeing us in pain, as least we are busy they are just onlookers lol


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I only saw half an hour of it, the policeman needed a punch and I agree the other guy I think was just shocked - he seemed very uncomfortable with the cameras too


----------



## Tiggerz-jo (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi all, I work in a delivery suite and thankfully the prat pf a policeman isnt that common,  but all the same I dunno how the wife put up with it.   I would have screamed at him ( or slapped him ) and I dunno why the grown up son was there !     
But on the whole I think some of the reason the hubbie was being a pain in the **** was cause he was nervous and didnt know what to do. It is hard watching the person you love going through pain and feeling helpless. ( or he is just a grade A prat! LOL)

The poor girl that had the section was scared stiff and needed more support from the staff and someone to chat through EVERYTHING! with her instead of some idiot of an anesthetist to just say ' we are here to take care of you ' YEAH BUT SHE IS SCARED ****LESS!!!!! Talk to her, to the staff it is common place to do sections but to her its scary as hell. One minute she is sitting there the next she is being told she is going into major surgery! She should have been prewarned that she wouldnt be able to see her babe straight away and if poss should have seen the baby docs too to chat through things with prior to surgery. 

Sorry I'll get off my soap box in a minute


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

I think the policeman and his wife were as bad as one another.  As for the son being there.  Honestly!  Though I did giggle and so did DH when the son and husband both leaned forward for a peek at the babies head.

I said to DH if he is like the policeman I'll probably ask for a divorce.  DH said he wants me to have a scientology silent birth so I'm not like the policeman's wife!  

As for the other poor girl, her partner (even if he was scared/shocked/tired/unsure) should have been more support.

I felt so sorry for her firstly having to go through it all without proper support and not being able to hold or spend time with her baby due to the complications.  I'll probably watch next week though just so I can see what happens and to make sure her baby is okay.


----------



## GJT (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi all,

I thought it was great, I just couldn't stop laughing at the DH. What a   But have to agree Tiggerz-jo, the hubby was nervous! Quite common on L&D   The poor wife though. She asked for an epidural and no bloody anaesthetist available   And then she was soooo exhausted she couldn't push. I was concerned with the attitude of the midwife   a bit inappropriate for my liking.

And that poor girl having a c-section. Her poor DH was a nervous wreck. What really annoyed me was the fact that when she was in theatre, she was on her own on the table crying. Would nobody go over and give her a hung and let her know that she would be OK. Really annoyed me actually  

GJ


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

I think the policeman was being macho so his mates didn't take the mick out of him when he went back to work! Idiot!

I didn't like the midwife - I though she was a bit of a bully - my mate's midwife bullied her, making her push and moaning at the other midwives saying "she's not even trying now" and actually it was a good job she didn't push any more as the baby's cord was round his neck!!  Did not make for a pleasant experience.  I've been watching Deliver Me on Home and Health and everyone on there seems much nicer than that midwife was.  Suppose it's good to see the reality of things though   

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

I stumbled upon this programme and wasn't sure if I could sit through it, I was even more shocked when DH came up to watch it with me, not his cup of tea at all.  I have to say I kept the flicker aimed at the tv so I could switch the channel really quickly if the camera decided to share too much.  I was shocked that the 18 yr old son was in the room at first but I think in the end, he tried to help his mum, he did go over to hold her hand which is more than her kn**head of a husband did.  It was their 4th child, surely he knew the drill or was he just bored by the whole experience because it was their fourth child.  The woman did say they were a couple that found humour in everything but it was all a bit odd.  I thought the C section girl was charming, funny and very vulnerable, I also though her fella was in shock and didn't know what to do with the cameras being there.  I so hope their LO is ok.  I'll be watching next week but I'll still have finger on flicker ready to switch if I see anything I can't cope with.  Did anyone else end up breathing with the policeman's wife, I practically pushed that baby out for her !!!!  xxxxxx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

I found this programme really emotional, the section story reminded me of my own birth exp, I was terrified but i had a whole lot more support than that from the ODP, the SCBU team and the midwives, even the docs were great and communicated fantastically....Poor thing, her little man was just lovely thoigh wasn't he..

that policeman was a complete turkey, i too would have given him a bashing and made no excuses for doing so..

can't wait for next week...

can't wait to start my midwife training either...hope i get in!

pem x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

DH and I watched this and found it very interesting, am always in awe of birth, however it happens!  I think the one thing you have to keep in the fore front of your mind, is that this programme has been heavily edited!!

2 very different stories, following 2 very different situations!  We don't know why her 18 yr old son was there, but perhaps he asked to be?  Bet he won't forget the experience in a hurry!  I thought their humour helped ease the situation - laughter also triggers the release of endorphins, the body's natural painkillers, so was willing her to have a good ole belly laugh!!  JJ1, I thought the same, about her son sounding camper than a row of tents, but maybe that is just his way! Wonder if he joined the Navy in the end?

Thought the midwife attending to them, came across as a complete cold fish - but I s'pose you have to be to a certain extent.  Whilst I could understand chatting to the family could help keep them calm etc, she could have sounded less fake!  Was also concerned at her obvious tiredness - yawning away in the staff room at one point - although suspect this is reality for most over worked midwives?   That said, think she needed to be tough at the end, as her baby's HB constantly dropping worried me! Thank goodness it all worked out OK.

Am afriad the c section lady came across as a bit of a spoilt brat - and such a negative attitude to everything. Just my perception!  They were both very young to be having to deal with their baby's condition, so hopefully they were shown more support.  I suspect there was more sympathy shown to them, they just edited that bit out!


----------

